# 93642 with in global period



## mdm58 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am billing 93642 within the 90day global.Do I use a modifier or not???


----------



## sandya (Jan 29, 2013)

yes, you need the 79 modifer attached if billed during 90 day global period.  thanks.


----------



## mdm58 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## twizzle (Jan 29, 2013)

denisemunsey said:


> I am billing 93642 within the 90day global.Do I use a modifier or not???



 Yes, it will always need a modifier in the global. However, if your provider mentioned in his original op report that he planned on doing the NIPS at a later date for whatever reason because he couldn't test the device at the time of placement, you could append modifier 58 as it was a staged procedure. If there is no mention of doing it later, then 79 is correct.


----------

